# Coffee Compass beans



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Just received some Coffee Compass Gusto gold beans in the post after the recommendation of a few other users, very excited to try them. Not only did they get here the day after I order but I got a sample bag of the Sweet bourbon beans thrown in with them too! Amazingly quick and professional service from the guys at CC, can't wait to get stuck in!

I'll post some progress I get with them and see what I think after dialling them in, although I've been told it's impossible to make a bad shot with the CC beans...

One quick thing with anyone who's had experience of both the Gusto gold and the Sweet Bourbon beans, did you have to grind more/less fine or about the same for the two beans? It's only a small bag of SB beans so I don't want to waste them all dialing in!

Thanks a lot

Rory


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Depends on the roast level of the beans but a lot of the ones I've tried from Coffee Compass have used a similar grinder setting.

Probably best to rest them for 5-10 days before tucking in. Try the Gusto Gold first and once they're finished try the sample bag of Sweet Bourbon.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Yeah that's what I was planning on, reckon the gusto gold's are all ready and set for easter weekend!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If they were roasted on 11/04/17 then that sounds too early to start using these. You'll probably notice the flavour change between a couple of days post roast date compared to say 7-10 days. dfk41 often left Coffee Compass beans for three weeks before even considering using them.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Both really easy beans to use, very forgiving ratios temp etc. Excellent in flat whites..


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I always enjoy the taste of CC beans provided they are not the ridiculously dark ones but I won't buy them anymore as they always bung up my grinder, resulting in loads of grief cleaning it and recalibrating when I go back to my everyday go-to Rave Signature. CC beans can be very oily.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Tewdric said:


> I always enjoy the taste of CC beans provided they are not the ridiculously dark ones but I won't buy them anymore as they always bung up my grinder, resulting in loads of grief cleaning it and recalibrating when I go back to my everyday go-to Rave Signature. CC beans can be very oily.


Interesting. I've been having their beans for a while now without any issues with my grinder. Currently going through a bag of Cherry Cherry Espresso beans.

Which grinder have you got?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

E37s


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Tewdric said:


> I always enjoy the taste of CC beans provided they are not the ridiculously dark ones but I won't buy them anymore as they always bung up my grinder, resulting in loads of grief cleaning it and recalibrating when I go back to my everyday go-to Rave Signature. CC beans can be very oily.


I hear your grindr is also bunged up too, from too much oily residue.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I buy their darkest roasts & never had a problem with my grinders. That's both the EK43 & the Sage built-in on the Oracle.

Their Beans for espresso do require an initial 3 weeks rest.

Always great service with very consistent beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I drink nothing but their dark stuff and I have never had a problem with any grinder getting bunged up either


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I suspect the anti static flap thing precipitates the issue with oily beans on the Ceado.

Anyway @Spazbarista old chap, a little challenge for you for the weekend..

https://www.facebook.com/tradesmenbanter/posts/663000583893380:0


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tewdric said:


> I suspect the anti static flap thing precipitates the issue with oily beans on the Ceado.
> 
> Anyway Spaz old chap, a little challenge for you for the weekend..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tradesmenbanter/posts/663000583893380:0


Reminds me of an old school joke involving grapes and coconuts


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I use a LOT of the darker CC beans. Never had a problem with them bunging up the grinder. (Eureka 65e)


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

ronsil said:


> I buy their darkest roasts & never had a problem with my grinders. That's both the EK43 & the Sage built-in on the Oracle.
> 
> Their Beans for espresso do require an initial 3 weeks rest.
> 
> Always great service with very consistent beans.


3 weeks?! Wow I thought they'd be stale by then. Interesting though because I think their gusto gold (roasted on 7/4) is a slightly lighter roast than their normal ones (?) and I tried them for the first time today and they definitely had a slightly acidic gassy-ness to them that I'd expect from newer beans. Might give them more of a rest then..


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Also I couldn't believe how sweet these beans where! I was using a recipe of 18g>32g in about 25-30s and the sweetness was amazing, it was like I had added a teaspoon of sugar to them. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I did say, this weekend sounded a little early to be using these beans if they were only roasted on 11/04/17.


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

The gusto gold's were roasted on 7/4, it was the sweet bourbon's that were roasted on the 11/4



DoubleShot said:


> I did say, this weekend sounded a little early to be using these beans if they were only roasted on 11/04/17.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

They're probably just about ready to start being used now, in that case.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am drinking Brazilian DecAF ROASTED 6/4 and it is no where near ready but it is quite dark


----------



## bonoeuf (Jan 8, 2017)

Can someone PM me the coffee compass discount code please.

Marty


----------

